# Awkward Family Photos



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

at www.awkwardfamilyphotos.com hoto:

Too funny! Anyone think this dog may be a Havanese?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Perugina said:


> at www.awkwardfamilyphotos.com hoto:
> 
> Too funny! Anyone think this dog may be a Havanese?


The mini schnauzer? Maybe they changed pictures but I can't find a hav.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jan, did you click on the link under her words "this dog"? 

Perugina, it looks like a Maltese to me, but who knows.  That portrait is awful!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

these made me Laugh!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those are so funny!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I thought Maltese too! I couldn't see the other photos...stupid red x.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

that site is hilarious. did you see the teased mullet family? I can't even believe that one is for real, but then again I can't believe my fifth grade class photo....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think some of my family photos from the 70's could go on that site! Remember white knee socks with earth shoes???


----------

